# Netherworld Haunted House 2008, Atlanta, GA



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Man, I wish I could make it! My wife and I won't be too far either. We're going to Disney World the last week of September, but she'll never go for the idea of stopping off in Atlanta for a Haunted House. At least I'll be able to enjoy the old Haunted Mansion around the time you guys are getting the daylights scared out of you.  I hope you guys have a blast!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh no!! You mean, as killer as your website is and how great y'all look dressed in costume--those kickass Halloween parties y'all throw, and she wouldn't be game for Netherworld? I wish you guys could make it too, especially since you'll be driving right thru...buy hey, Disney World and the Haunted Mansion isn't too shabby at all.  Hope you guys have a blast too!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Well by all accounts, we'll be living not too far away.

Netherworld used to be 2 haunted houses... did they do away with one?

There are others in the area, too. I haven't been to any in 9 years, so I'm out of touch.
http://www.creepershauntedhouse.com/index.html (SMYRNA)
http://www.northfultonjaycees.com/Haunted_House/House_On_Horror_Hill.shtml (Alpharetta)
http://www.ultimatenightmares.com/13stories/ (Kennessaw)
http://www.psychoshack.com/
http://www.woodstockjaycees.com/HauntedHouse.htm


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

This is _most_ excellent Wilbret, I would *love* for y'all to come!! Yep, Netherworld is still two parts, Leviathan is the main haunt I believe and there's the second called Primal Fear...you can buy tickets for just Leviathan I think, but why in the world would we do that??  We must see it all!!

Hmmm, think I'll go check out these other haunts you've posted now.._surely_ we can make it down for one or two more of them, it wouldn't be a long drive...*OH*, October, won't you just get here already??!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my husband says if we got the time and money we'll come down. we'll be bringing the grandson who is 11. we checked out the haunt but i think my grandson will be to scared. my husband will not be into it either, they can do their own thing. i have a neice who lives down there, i will see if she wants to join us. she loves halloween. have you heard anything from spookzilla yet? i think i will private message him. hope he and his wife are still planning on it. great, wilbret is coming. the more the merrier. this sounds like so much fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Laurie,

We also might be interested in joining you! I make a trip to Atlanta every 2-3 months to pick up supplies for my candy business. They special order things for me at Atlanta Nut Co.. So I'm gonna put these dates on my calendar. 

I should mention up front tho I get scared ******** in these types of places. I been to 3 Haunted attractions in my life and my family always makes fun of me cause I'm literally scared to death!!lol They go to several things every Halloween in Chicago & they always tell me thats its no fun without me cause I make them laugh so hard. 

ANd ME???? I don't laugh at all. 
So I'd be willing to come along and yes.......I will pack a spare pair of panties!!!lol

the Muffster


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey hey hey will be there! Thanks for posting all the information Laurie S. I think your right that the Courtyard by Mariott sounds excellent special they have a bar and I'd hope after all our screaming some thirsts will need to be quenched!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

muffy, i'll be screaming right along with you. oh yeah, i'm a screamer. great, spookzilla is in. now muffy, we just got to wrangle on either side of him and let the screaming begin. i do realize they go hard after the screamers, but somehow it escapes my mouth. so the list is growing with participants, yes. haunted host, you have till halloween, maybe you can still possibly make it. if not, have fun where you're going anyway. 

okay, anyone else? this is a chance to interact with some great ghost pals! with common interests.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> Oh no!! You mean, as killer as your website is and how great y'all look dressed in costume--those kickass Halloween parties y'all throw, and she wouldn't be game for Netherworld? I wish you guys could make it too, especially since you'll be driving right thru...buy hey, Disney World and the Haunted Mansion isn't too shabby at all.  Hope you guys have a blast too!


You're too sweet! Actually we'll be flying, not driving. If we were driving, I'd make it work and she wouldn't have much to say about it.  Well, she might give me a hard time, but I would have made it work. Afterall, you all are my closet friends. She doesn't even know about all my forum friends. Is that wrong? She might think I've gone off the deep end if I told her that I've got a bunch of Halloween internet friends.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*whats right is right*



Haunted Host said:


> You're too sweet! Actually we'll be flying, not driving. If we were driving, I'd make it work and she wouldn't have much to say about it.  Well, she might give me a hard time, but I would have made it work. Afterall, you all are my closet friends. She doesn't even know about all my forum friends. Is that wrong? She might think I've gone off the deep end if I told her that I've got a bunch of Halloween internet friends.


no, its not wrong to have internet friends and her not know. don't we all have work friends and the other half don't always know them either.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Muffy said:


> Laurie,
> 
> We also might be interested in joining you! I make a trip to Atlanta every 2-3 months to pick up supplies for my candy business. They special order things for me at Atlanta Nut Co.. So I'm gonna put these dates on my calendar.
> 
> ...


!! Screamer are ya? Okay then, I consider myself warned.  That would be _*entirely too cool*_ to have y'all join us, come on down!!! I too, should pack a spare pair of panties, hehehe! But ya know, I guess I'm more of a grabber than a screamer, I think it's because I'm trying to keep my location a secret (like that works ). So anybody that's near me, y'all should know I'll be grabbing your arm and making you walk with me, or more likely, burying my face behind your back and making you go in front.  

*Spookzilla*, those were my thoughts exactly. 

*H. Host*, you aren't wrong at all, my friend. I find a lot of times that I have much more to say around y'all than some of my 'live'  friends. But I don't tell any of them about y'all either...don't really feel like I have to share this piece of my life with them and besides...they wouldn't understand my excitement for this place. We are kindred spirits, this group.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG We might actually be in atlanta during this time for a competition for my son. Last year we went up for the competition and we went right past this attraction. The line seemed like it was 4 miles long. My youngest was like "Mom we have to go there" We didnt have time that trip, but If we go this year I would love to joing you guys if thats o.k. As soon as I find out if the when the competition is i'll let you guys know.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

*Count me in!*

Hey guys! I went last year for the first time and it was awesome!! The line is definatly long, obviously depending on when you go, but it goes by pretty quick and its well worth it! And they have characters walking around scaring the crap out of people so thats always fun to watch and definatly helps the time go by  But if you are going to be in the Atlanta area, I definatly recommend it like Laurie S says. Oh and make sure you go to BOTH haunted house attractions. Its not that much more expensive and if your gonna go, you mine as well see it all, right?! Hope to see everybody there cause I definatly plan on going!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama and ken, this is great, look laura, more. i didn't think my husband would go through the haunted attraction, but last night he said he is in. maybe because i am getting so pumped up. hey spookzilla, you will live after all. i'll just mangle my husband in my fear. my hats off to all the brave victums who are going through with all us scaredy cats, i do love us. oh yeah, the long lines, we have a two hour wait list here at our haunt, and ours is nothing compared to this. so the wait is to be expected. it will gives us more quality time together.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey hallorenescene, thats great! Glad to see he's game!  As far as anybody needing somebody to use as a human shield, I will probably be coming alone so I guess I will be free to be used  And I dont think the wait was even around 2 hours in line.. im pretty sure it was much less then that. But like hallorenescene said, even if it is, more time to hang out and share stories and haunt ideas!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm just gettin' more excited about this *by the day*, I wish it were *TOMORROW*!! What a group we have, wanting to be there---I just hopehope_HOPE_ we can all make it!! (I'm a sure thing, I would NOT miss this!) *Spookilicious*, see what you can do woman, *work some magic*!!...*Ken*, make sure you're not flying that weekend, clear your calendar! Especially since you're volunteering yourself as a human shield.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, Laurie... nothing is stopping you from going tomorrow. 

However, I think all that is there would be carpet remnants.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHH!!! That's only 4 hours away from me. I would love to go to that. My family is from Dallas, GA. so a hotel is not an issue. Man, they have some huge props.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Well, Laurie... nothing is stopping you from going tomorrow.
> 
> However, I think all that is there would be carpet remnants.


Yeah, Wilbret..I reckon I'll have to wait 'till there's a party goin' on. 

_C'mon_, Rookie!!! Let's do this!!! 

Hotel has to be an issue for me, even though we're only an hour and a half away from Atlanta...on such a special occasion I *KNOW* I'll find myself in that Mariott bar afterwards--t'would be smart to skip the drive back home for the night.  I've already cleared it with my Mom to have the kids spend the night with her, hurhurhurhurhur....


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Lets see, surrounded by screaming women, ahhh what is there not to like about this leisurely walk in the park? I can’t wait! Hehehe I feel a frightful time coming on for all! Beware!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Did you guys pick a date when you are all going to meet? Or did I miss that,


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

I will definatly make sure I am not flying that weekend, dont you worry about that!  And yes, I did offer my services as a human shield, and somehow I have a feeling I may regret that. lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What's the date this shindig is happenin'??? Cause I might just have to drive on down and meet this bunch!! 

I DO have a confession to make.  I have an ugly case of claustrophobia, and closed haunts just freak me out. But I would be SOOOO glad to hold the table at the bar for the after-party!!! How exciting!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mhooch, do come, we would love to meet you! even if it is for supper and a drink. i don't drink to often, but maybe i will have one or two. 
i have lots of relatives down there, but a hotel for us, this way we can come and go as we please. 
ken and spooky, did we mention it sounds like most of us are frantic damsels and you have just volunteered to be human shields. oh to late dear knights, we are holding you to that. we need to take before and after pictures. that would be fun. our faces going in and then after we come out. hahaha
spooky mama, we were talking going around the last weekend in Sept. nothing has been set yet permenently. maybe we should do that. would your kids be going? if so how old?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I just went over the to the Netherworld web site and watched all the videos and hold on a sec....yup.....for sure I STLL HAVE GOOSEBUMPS!!!! Looks pretty horrifying to me!!

Muffy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i checked it out as well and the same sentiments. decided my 11 year old grandson would be to scared. showed him the clip and he says to scary for him. i am still going. you are still coming aren't you? ken and spookzilla gave us permission to hide amoung them giving us moral strength. my husband is coming through as well. he's brave. we'll be in good hands, and you will be amoung fellow screamers. bet you can't outdo me in the scared department


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*NO WAY*, are you *SERIOUS*, Hooch??!!! 

So if I have this straight, we're lookin' at these people wanting to come so far:

Spookzilla and his Mrs.
hallorenescene and her Mr.
Wilbret and his Mrs.
Muffy and her Mr.
Spookilious and Mr. Spookilicious
Ken
RookieSpooker (would your wife be comin' too, Rookie?)
Hooch (how 'bout your husband?)
Me and maybe my husband (he wants to come but I'm not sure if his schedule will allow it yet..)

Am I missing anybody?? Look at that!!  We sure are rounding up a fine bunch of victims for those Netherworld haunters!... if this gets set in stone for the last weekend in September, it would be one of the coolest ways I've ever spent my birthday!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ya know Spookineer will be moving here in June from California.......I'm sure if he knew you all were planning this , he and his wife would probably want to come along too!

Muffy


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

He has been pm'ed.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey we need to decided now the last weekend of September or first weekend of October? Right now I'm leaning towards the last weekend in September because by October I'm in a frenzy with getting ready for our holiday. So what's it going to be gang? It would also be cool if we can figure out how we all can meet before we trip the spook fantastic so were all together. 

Hey I'm thinking T shirts, Halloween Forum! Hmmm?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

You're absolutely right, October will be hectic...last weekend in September sounds perfect to me! And we do need to talk about how we're meeting up beforehand...also, if we're doing this on Friday or Saturday night.....

I was thinking of wearing this:










Maybe y'all would be able to spot me in the crowd?  


Yeah, I'm kidding.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice outfit Laurie, I really hope we can make it. I mean a dark place, hubby holding me tight, screaming a little, how can a girl pass that up. Oh yeah, Laurie, if hte hubby and me dont come out right away, just go on ahead, Im hoping to take a wrong turn and have something to add to our Haunted Girls Dirty Secret book Really hope we can go, really really hope!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Laurie...please wear that....then all the spooks & monsters at Netherland will be flocking after you and might just leave the rest of us ALONE!!!hehe

muf


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

OK is it me or was I the only one on the list of people who are going, with a normal name and no significant other coming with me???  lol I'm gonna go ahead and agree with the last weekend in september if that works for everybody else. Im sure we are all gonna be busy with our last minute projects and getting ready for the big day when that calendar month turns over to October! I wish it would get here all ready!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, Laurie S I am *SERIOUS!!!* LOL

Last weekend in Sept sounds good to me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the last weekend in sept works best for me. the turn of the calendar i need to start my haunt workout. i think most will fall this way. besides, lets help laurie have a smashing birthday party. uuhhmmm, muffy, if i wear that outfit you won't have to worry about the monsters bothering us either! they will be running for their lives! and probably saving laurie, the sweet damsel she is in the process. ken, laurie has a normal name as well so you are all right. but if you want we can come up with something appropriate, how about a good name guys. so back to a t shirt-i like red?-really stands out, logo or picture on it?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I won't be able to stand myself from being so excited the closer this thing gets!! Smashing birthday I *WILL INDEED HAVE*, hallorene!  Ken, we got your back man, don't worry about coming solo.. ;-) Heck, I may have to as well, like I said, but we'll still have the safety in numbers thing with our group showing up together, hehehe....okay, T-SHIRTS. Name. Logo or picture..hmmmm...will think on that today...red does sound good for the color, though!


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey guys count me in. I am in Marietta. Rick


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great halloween house, join the fun! will you be solo?


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes I will be solo. Sounds fun!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, Rick! You're in Marietta? You could probably walk to Netherworld, then. 

I'm looking for t-shirt possibilities, came across this site...don't know if y'all would want these or not, but I think they're KILLER anyway--I am *SO* about to order the red clown face one, the 'Hey Jerk! Speed Kills!', one (love it!, hehehe), and the Haddonfield High School class of '78..... 

http://www.chasingthefrog.com/halloween-t-shirts.php

My husband's gonna kill me...*HA*! 

**HOLY CRAP, this site has a t-shirt for EVERYTHING....I definitely _should not have found this place_, I'm in *trouble*....****



*Oh yeah*, Spookilicious...go for it, woman!! If y'all can get away with that, it would HAVE to chart pretty darn high on the riskiest locations list! ;-)


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like that might be a fun trip, time permitting...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookin, would love if you could join us!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just checked out the tees, love the one evil never dies, but i don't see it comes in red. i would be up for the clown face one. anyone else? 
laurie, i hope your husband can make it. it is going to be so fun, hate he would miss out, especially on your birthday.
i just figured out how to scan up my pictures. takes a few steps but i get there.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> ken, laurie has a normal name as well so you are all right. but if you want we can come up with something appropriate, how about a good name guys.


Yeah, and my real name is pretty normal too, hehehe...but I'm so used to Laurie and comfortable with it that I'd answer to that if it's what y'all called me. 

I love that clown face one too, hallorene...I actually bought 4 shirts off that site today, good _grief_! I couldn't help myself. 

I really hope he can make it too, but there's no telling what his work schedule will look like--sure would *love* it if he can, and I'm sure he'll try his best. If not, I'll still be in great company with you guys.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey all, well got some not so good news today, and well Im not sure ill be able to go to Netherworld this year. Im so sad, If Im able to make it before then I will let you all know. You guys have a blast for me though and take lots of pics and post. Please I would really love to see you guys at Netherworld have the time of your life.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

darn, sp mama, that is bad news. maybe things will change again. long way off you know.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey you guys, i have been collecting pictures of members and names. i will bring it along if anyone would like to look at it


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That *sucks*, Spookilicious!! I sure do wish you could be there!

_Yes_, hallorene, I'd love to see that!! Man, I bet it's getting pretty thick with pictures by now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

real thick with pictures. my aim was to have just one shot of each person, and then you and mhooch and others kept adding i must have pictures, that it is even thicker. there's a lot of fun in this album


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it September yet?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i am taking it is fri, sat, and sun. , the last weekend in sept


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wouldn't it be fun if we could meet next year as well. spookzilla says there is a great haunt in his neck of the woods. okay okay, make it through this year first, but keep it in mind.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay y'all, I'm ressurecting this thread to remind everyone again about this trip..last weekend in September is when we're going and I'd love to meet as many of y'all as I can! You guys know it'll *ROCK*!  I know this is still a little while off, but it will be here before we know it. Y'all just keep that weekend free on your calendars if you're anywhere near Atlanta.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie, i'm still planning on it. really looking forward to it. may bring my daughter and niece.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fantastic*, Hallo, I can't wait to hang out with y'all!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Ya know... if it's the last weekend in September, that's the Saturday I'll be leaving Disney World. If there were only a way to figure out how to pull that off.... nah, I'm dreaming. Less than half of 1% chance I could pull it off. Hope you guys have a great time though! I'll be thinking of you all as I fly over your heads on my way home.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_Man_ that sucks, HH!!  I know y'all will have a blast at Disney World, but I sure do wish you could make it to this on your way back home!! If I see any planes flying overhead while we're in line to get in, I'll be wondering if yours is one of 'em.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

If you guys are planning to go to Netherworld, I'd love to tag along. I live in Knoxville, only a few hours away and plan on going each year but never seem to make it.

I would love to go there with some fellow Halloweiners.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*YES*, EvilMel, we'd LOVE THAT!! You know Hooch is planning on coming too, right??  Please join us! 

And it's very good to see you back around, by the way!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Should I go back through the thread to figure out when you guys are going, or have you not yet decided what weekend to go?

If you guys have decided, then let me know when and I'll put it on my calendar.

*crossing fingers that it's not September12-14*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so far we have been talking the last weekend in sept.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ahhh...ok! Great!

I can make an ATL trip most any weekend because it's only like 3.5h from here.

That would be a good weekend for me but I will keep checking in. I have been dying to go to this haunted house!


----------



## D5252 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Netherworld*

I'm only about an hour and a half away ........... I should be able to make it the last weekend of sep ..maybe we can get a price for a group ..if they offer that


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great, hope to see you there. i am still hoping to make it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoa, Ddouble52, I'm only about an hour and a half away too...wonder which compass direction you're in away from Atlanta?...always cool to meet another Georgian forumer, hope you can make it! Good grief, if everybody that's planning on it does show up we'll have ourselves a big crowd!  That's excellent for me, more people to hide behind!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how many does that make laurie?
and pray tell, why do you need someone to hide behind


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I just checked and I am OFF the last weekend in Sept.


***Hooch is doin' her happy dance***



I am psyched, anybody else psyched?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

psyched!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch said:


> I just checked and I am OFF the last weekend in Sept.
> 
> 
> ***Hooch is doin' her happy dance***
> ...



*WOOOO**HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *   

Did you just hear me scream with joy from here, Hooch???!!  

Heeheehee, *YES*!!! Now I'm gonna go back through the thread and see what our attendance list is lookin' like, Hallo.. ....oh uh, did I say I needed people to hide behind? No particular reason for that, yes..no particular reason at all..

Hooch, my friend, you have *MADE MY DAY*!!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> I am psyched, anybody else psyched?


I am...for sure!


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it September yet?!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

8 weeks will fly by before we know it!!!


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I will be there as well.

However, for different reasons. My job will be to scare the crap out of you...maybe. I just need to be rehired, which normally isn't a problem.

And with my schedule between vacations and my other haunted house, I can literally only work one weekend at Netherworld this year, and it will either be their opening weekend or the last weekend in September. So I maybe inside when ya'll come through.

Netherworld is a great place. It really does have some of the best scare-actors I've ever worked with. Last year was my first year there, and I had such a blast.

This year they're not doing Leviathon or Primal Fear. They have two new themes for each of the haunted houses, and I highly suggest going to both of them.

Also, you can't come through Atlanta without checking out The Varsity. There's one right around the corner from Netherworld too, so I suggest getting a hotdog and a famous Frosted Orange from there.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr nobody, that is great. i hope you work or join us. it would be a hoot if you got to go through with us and we saw the crap scared out of you. hey girls, another to cling to for protection. hey laurie, is that what you meant by hide behind. you meant to get away from some gruesome monster. i get it now. h e l l o. even if you work, maybe you could join in afters if you don't get out to late and we're still around. i am getting excited now. it is getting close. yeah. mhooch, heres doing the happy dance.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr_Nobody said:


> Also, you can't come through Atlanta without checking out The Varsity. There's one right around the corner from Netherworld too, so I suggest getting a hotdog and a famous Frosted Orange from there.


But you'd better have a toilet VERY nearby! hah hah.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys...we're definitely set for the last weekend of September?

I thought so. I may be out! uuugh. I want to go SOOO bad.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Every time I see this thread in the list, it makes me . I really wish I could make it. I haven't been to a quality haunted house in years.


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys! I AM the biggest baby you ever saw in a haunted house, but this would be an awesome opportunity to meet everyone and I want to go. However, my son is in the Army and we were looking at visiting him that weekend.. If I don't get the chance to travel to Alaska and see him, then I will be there! I may chicken out and hang in the parking lot, but I would be all over dinner and drinks!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Sam, if I heard correctly, there may be other chickens that are going just to hang out as well.  You might have company in the parking lot!


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

Cant! I don't think I am gonna buy plane tickets just to visit a haunt. Although I herd this place is awesome!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OHhhh I want to go, I want to go, I want to go!!! But I can't go :-(

Too far and I can't come up with another reason to go to the East Coast darnit! Make sure you guys take lots of pics for us all to drool over.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*pics*



pandora said:


> OHhhh I want to go, I want to go, I want to go!!! But I can't go :-(
> 
> Too far and I can't come up with another reason to go to the East Coast darnit! Make sure you guys take lots of pics for us all to drool over.


i am glad you commented about the camera, you are right, i want to take mine and take lots of pictures


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> Cant! I don't think I am gonna buy plane tickets just to visit a haunt. Although I herd this place is awesome!


I personally would definitely fly down for this, but I'll already be in the air that weekend and the timing just stinks for me.  I hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh *MAN*, how I wish you could be there, HH!!

So who can we count on going for *certain* here??? 'Cause I'm making hotel reservations this weekend, by *Jove*....I still need to go back through this thread....but whoever said they were going, I will be coming to _hunt you down_ personally and make sure you stick to it.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks really cool. But i will be a Horror nights at universal that day.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Haunted Host said:


> Sam, if I heard correctly, there may be other chickens that are going just to hang out as well.  You might have company in the parking lot!



Parking lot, hell. 

I'll be in the nearest bar, and Sam, you are welcome to join me!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there are some new ones out there who are asking about this trip. i hope they find their answers here


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Crap. I'll be out of town that weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

darn, we'll miss a golden opportunity of meeting you.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I am in, but the last weekend in September makes it interesting. Being the nerd family we are, my wife committed a while back to us going to the Aquarium to meet up with her message board cohorts on a mommy board. 

We currently live just a few minutes from Netherworld, so I will be there no matter what... but most likely just me.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

You will absolutely love it.I went 3 years ago and it was awesome.My group went to Darkness last year and found it wanting in comparison to Netherworld. Creepyworld on the other hand was a blast. You get a haunted house,silo x, a cornfield and a hayride all for 20 bucks.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Netherworld is awesome. You guys will have a great time. 

Maybe I'll catch you all at the next gathering.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

envy......


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like my wife and I are going to try and go Saturday night as a last minute anniversary trip..we couldnt afford the other we had planned, so we may make the drive saturday, stay the night and go home sunday.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey, who's definitely IN? T-minus less than 24 hours.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Everybody....it's just me wishing you a safe and thrill-packed trip to Netherworld. Wish I could be there but perhaps another day!!!


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Well Bob and I are still in. Waiting to hear what the plan is.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

We are going, but the gas crunch has us very worried...driving from Nashville...anyone willing to pm me their phone number so we can meet up? I have no idea where/when you people are meeting-didnt have time to read full thread. Also would like to have a native who can tell us where we can get gas if we get into trouble.
Thanks..will check before we leave tomorrow.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

My advice is to get gas when you see it, if you need it. It is impossible to say who will have gas tomorrow. The moment a station gets it, the lines form, and it's gone quickly.

The stations following market principals tend to have gas longer than others. That is to say, the most expensive stations. People only buy gas there if they need it, everywhere else is panic driven.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Hellooooo, anyone going tonite? Bob and I will be there at 6:30. We are going to dinner before hand. Anyone want to meet? Tick


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey everyone, unfortunatly we won't be able to make tonight, was so looking forward to being there. hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay, for the few of us going... how do you want to meet up? I'll wear my bright orange Auburn cap.

I would like at least ONE other person to show up. ;-)


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Wilbret we will be there at 6:30 in line for tivkets. I will have on a white shirt with Alaska on the front. Rick


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I bought mine online, maybe give that a shot to avoid lines


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

It was cool to meet the dozens of you guys that showed up. In the whirlwind of events from the pre-haunt dinner, the haunt, meeting Robert Englund and hanging out with him at the pub afterwords. Just awesome. Who would have known that we would all have been given free t-shirts and free passes to Six Flags too? And the personal tour the operator gave us lights on after everything was done? WOW. I am glad we made the trip, it was a once in a lifetime event. 




But seriously. It was fun, Rick & Bob.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Wilbert, You forgot to mention the free gas cards good for a whole year!!!



Glad you made it. Rick


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I found the santa video you were talking about and ordered the Halloween version, will do the Santa too if we still live here. Time to make a trek to the house and dig thru boxes to find the projector.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Good! You just saved me a trip to the shed to pull out the santa dvd. Like I said it even looks better in person! Rick


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

wilbret said:


> It was cool to meet the dozens of you guys that showed up. In the whirlwind of events from the pre-haunt dinner, the haunt, meeting Robert Englund and hanging out with him at the pub afterwords. Just awesome. Who would have known that we would all have been given free t-shirts and free passes to Six Flags too? And the personal tour the operator gave us lights on after everything was done? WOW. I am glad we made the trip, it was a once in a lifetime event.
> 
> 
> But seriously. It was fun, Rick & Bob.


*LOL!* 

Ahhh, Wilbret..I love your sense of humor.  Well crap, sure do wish more of us could've made it, but I hope the folks at Netherworld put on a good show for y'all!

How 'bout the Mrs., did she get to do her thing at the aquarium yesterday too?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, we did do the Aquarium, and I gotta say... I wasn't that impressed. 

The place is designed well, and looks like fun, but there are TOO MANY DAMN people there at one time to possibly enjoy it. We agreed that it was nice, but other aquariums have provided a better experience. And at $26 per pop plus parking (and a Coke is $3 inside!), it is an expensive day.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That sounds great, I'm so glad you all had a good time. And you got to meet Freddy??? WOW!!! And touring "behind the scenes" at Netherworld must have been fabulous...good for you!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sob, sniff,


----------

